# Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6



## obiwahn (23. Feb. 2011)

hallo Freunde des Feuchtbiotobs,

mein Vater und ich stehen vor einem Rätsel. Seit zwei Tagen prangt ein ca. 70cm großes Loch in dem Teich von meinem Vater. Keine Eisscherben, nur eine weiße Spur unter der Eisdecke. Seine Nachbarn wollen einen lauten Knall gehört haben, der die Nachbarin dazu gebracht hat, ihren Mann heraus zu schicken um nach zu schauen. Der hat aber nix gesehen. 
Ich fand die Geschichte bis hier hin amüsant und habe mir heute Mittag das Loch mal vorgenommen und war erstaunt. Trotz -11 Grad ist das Loch immer noch nicht zu gefrohren. Eine Warmwasserquelle gibt es nicht und es sind - wie gesagt - keine Eisscherben zu sehen.

Gruß Obi


----------



## laolamia (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

1. april?
da war doch ne pumpe an...


----------



## obiwahn (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*



laolamia schrieb:


> 1. april?
> NEIN
> da war doch ne pumpe an...


Mein Vater sagt nein. Die holt der im herbst raus.


----------



## Armatus (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Lauter Knall=Böller?Dann wären jedoch Splitter zu sehen..


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

großer glühender Meteorit aus dem All reingeplumst der noch wärme nach oben steigen lässt aber dann müsste deine Folie auch durch sein und der Teich leer


----------



## Martin J (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

lichtreflektion von spiegel oder fenster ? und der knall kann ja auch was anderes gewesen sein


----------



## obiwahn (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*



Martin J schrieb:


> lichtreflektion von spiegel oder fenster ? und der knall kann ja auch was anderes gewesen sein



hm das wäre ne Idee. Der Komet fällt aus wg. keine Eisscherben


----------



## Armatus (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*



Martin J schrieb:


> lichtreflektion von spiegel oder fenster ? und der knall kann ja auch was anderes gewesen sein



Mir fällt grad auf,das Loch hat die Form eines Spiegels..könnt gut sein.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Auf jedenfall ist das Loch 'schräg'...es gibt also einen 'Eintritts- bzw. Austrittswinkel' 
Sieht man besonders gut auf dem 2. Bild

Linke Kante abgeflacht und rechte Seite mit Überstand.

Wo kommen eigetnlich die ganzen Brocken auf dem geschlossenen Eis her?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*



obiwahn schrieb:


> hm das wäre ne Idee. Der Komet fällt aus wg. keine Eisscherben



wenn das ding glüht, gehts durch wie Butter, also keine Scherben


----------



## Zacky (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Hallo...

an dem Rätsel will ich teilnehmen. Da auf dem Bild 4 doch vereinzelte Eisbrocken, wenn auch klein!,  deutlich zu erkennen sind, ist anzumerken, dass diese in Richtung des Sreges liegen. Auch das Eis an der Öffnung weist Spuren in die selbe Richtung auf. Ich möchte ich mal behaupten, dass dort ein weitere Gegenstand im Eis mit eingefroren sein muss, wie z.Bsp. eine Kunststoffplatte, Plexi-Glas-Kuppel oder ähnliches. Auch zu erkennen ist, dass das Loch bzw. die Eisdecke auf Bild 3 einen Spalt aufweist, was diese Theorie bestärken würde. Sollte in diesem Bereich ein Gegenstand mit eingefroren sein, kann es gut sein, dass dieser auf Grund der hohen Dichte von gefrorenem Wasser aus der Eisdecke geschoben oder besser gesagt "gesprengt" wurde, was das Knallgeräusch erklären würde.

Interressant sind aber auch die Pfotenabdrücke einer Katze o.ä. im Eis, welche zum Loch hin führen und dort enden. Diese sind aber wohl eher schon bei einer kleinen Tauphase oder so entstanden, da sie im Eis eingedrückt sind. Gut zu sehen, auf Bild 1 unten links am Loch und auf Bild 4 teils auch zu erkennen.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Das mit den Fußabdrücken ist mir auch eben erst aufgefallen... könnte eine Katze gewesen sein, die Wasser getrunken hat...

Oder um es Lustig auszumalen....
Da war ein Luftballon drin und die Katze hat ihn zum Platzen gebracht und ist dann Weggeschleudert worden


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*



Zacky schrieb:


> Auch zu erkennen ist, dass das Loch bzw. die Eisdecke auf Bild 3 einen Spalt aufweist


Hallo Zacky,
ich seh da keinen Spalt, oder meinst Du das unter Wasser weiss gewordene Eis?


----------



## VolkerN (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*



obiwahn schrieb:


> hallo Freunde des Feuchtbiotobs,
> Seit zwei Tagen prangt ein ca. 70cm großes Loch in dem Teich von meinem Vater. Keine Eisscherben, nur eine weiße Spur unter der Eisdecke. Seine Nachbarn wollen einen lauten Knall gehört haben, der die Nachbarin dazu gebracht hat, ihren Mann heraus zu schicken um nach zu schauen. Der hat aber nix gesehen.



...also bitte !...die Sache ist fuer mich ganz eindeutig. 

Da ist ein Koi mit maechtig Blaehungen drin


----------



## Wackenmaniac (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Hallo zusammen,

wenns keine Blähungen waren, wars vielleicht spontane Selbstentzündung 

Hab das hier im Netz gefunden:

http://www.g-o.de/wissen-aktuell-9419-2009-01-26.html

vielleicht ist das ja des Rätsels Lösung. Erklärt zwar immer noch nicht den Knall aber liefert immerhin schonmal eine möglich Begründung für das Loch.


----------



## Zacky (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Hallo Andreas,

den besagten Spalt meine ich rechts am Loch. Dort sieht es so aus, als wäre da noch eine dünne Eisschicht vorhanden, drunter der Spalt. Wenige cm weiter rechts ist eine weitere Linie am Kreisrand, welche irgendwie so aussieht, als wäre da die Abschlußkante / Außenkante eines Gegenstandes, der ja jetzt weg ist. 
Ich habe mal versucht die Stellen auf dem Foto zu markieren. 
Gegenüber dieser Stelle erkennt man doch deutlich eine Vertiefung, als wäre dort was eingefroren und in diese Richtung hin entfernt worden. Auf der rechten Seite ist keine Vertiefung.

Vielleicht liegt ja des Rätsels Lösung doch auf dem Grund des Teiches? Was immer es war, es hat präzise gearbeitet?


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Hallo Zacky,
ah ok...jetzt ahb ich Dich verstanden....

Meiner Meinung nach ist das kein "Riss"

Grob dargestellt ist das Loch, welches wir hier sehen, so.
 
Den Kreisrunden Rand, der UNTER der Eisschicht liegt, ist die entsprechende Kante des ein- bzw.Austrittwinkels.
Er entspricht der Kante auf der linken Seite...  

Ich will damit nicht sagen, das da was drin war oder das da was rein oder raus ging... das ist ja einfach das Rätsel....
Aber das Loch ist einfach schräg... so wie ich es oben auf der Skizze dargestellt habe.

Das da nichts großartig geborsten ist lässt einfach auf eine stabile Form, die nachträglich entfernt wurde, oder viel wärme schliessen... 
Bei stumpfer gewalt (per Hand oder andersweitig gewollt) wäre, meiner Meinung nach, wesentlich mehr geborsten...
Nicht unwichtig dürfte die Weissausbildung des Eis auf der linken Seite des Loches sein... 
Da sie aber genau entgegen des Lochwinkels steht hab ich absolut keine Idee, wie dies entstanden sein könnte.
Ich vermute einfach nur mal weiter 

Zu den Eisbrocken auf der Eisfläche hat Obiwan noch keine Aussage abgegeben....

Stephans Idee zu den 'Wärmezirkulationslöchern' ist nicht schlecht, doch glaube ich, dass das hier nicht zustrifft.
Die Ausbildung des Loches ist nicht annährend an der Erklärung der dort auftretenden Phänomens.

Wie wäre es mit einem 'Flugzeugkometen'?
Die Dinger sind selber auch aus Eis... entwickelt sicherlich auch eine gewisse Aussentemperatur, und könnten durch Wasser gebremst werden und 'unauffällig' verschwinden.. sprich schmelzen.
Ich weiss nicht wer bei Flugaktivitäten genau zuständig ist, doch kann man (meine ich mal gelesen zu haben) nachfragen, ob es im fraglichen Zeitraum Flugaktivitäten in dem Bereich gab.


----------



## Mauso (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Servus zusammen
Auf Bild 3 sieht es so aus wenn man es vergrößert als ob da was drauf lag!!
Eine Seite ist abgeflacht die andere steht so irgendwie über.
Als wie wenn da was war das das Eis frei halten sollte.


----------



## Nikolai (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Hallo Obi,

ich glaube Dein Vater vera......t Dich. Sicher war da so etwas wie ein Eisfreihalter darin. Möglicherweise wurde er durch den Eisdruck herausgeschleudert. Es sieht nach einer Platte aus, die ungleichmäßig beschwert war. Die hochstehende Kante hat ein wenig Eis weggebrochen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*



Nikolai schrieb:


> ich glaube Dein Vater vera......t Dich.



Das glaub ich auch - und die hier diskutierenden gleich mit


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

oder ein mini ufo reingeplumpst


----------



## guenter (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Ob das eine verars.... ist? Ich weiß nicht.
Als ich heute am Teich war stellte ich auch runde komische Dinger fest.
Ist zwar kein Loch und einen Knall gab es auch nicht, aber ganz hell und auch rund.
Stört euch nicht an das Datum, geht nicht mehr. das Weiße ist viel weicher als das Eis.


----------



## Nikolai (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Hallo Günter,
da hast Du sicher eine Gasquelle in deinem Teich. 
Es gibt sicher viele Möglichkeiten, damit Löcher im Eis entstehen, aber die auffällig geformten Ränder bei Obi lassen keinen anderen Schluß zu. Auch schräg enfallendes Sonnenlicht als Wärmequelle möchte ich ausschließen, es sei denn, er hat die Sonne angehalten damit sie genügend Zeit hat.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Wackenmaniac (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Ganz andere Sache auf dem vierten Bild sieht man links neben dem Loch ein Schlauch der in den tieferen Bereich geht (wenn mich meine Augen nicht täuschen). Vielleicht hat da ja wer einfach warmes Wasser rein laufen lassen. Je nachdem wie der Schlauch unter dem Loch liegt würde das auch die abgeschrägten Kanten erklären wenn da mit ein bisschen Druck gearbeitet worden ist.....

Und dann ist es allemal ne Vera...he. Hoffe ja mal das sich Obi dazu nochmal äüßert :smoki


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

ist das Loch denn mittlerweile zugefroren ?


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ist das Loch denn mittlerweile zugefroren ?


Also entweder haut Obiwahn noch seinen Papa für eine gelungene Veralberung (siehe Nikolai und Christine) oder Obiwahn ist sogar selber dran beteiligt und beeumelt sich.

Naja... auch wenn es 'künstlich' hergestellt sein sollte... eine gelungene Form, die, wie man sieht, viele Ideen und Spielraum für Spekulationen offen lässt


----------



## obiwahn (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Also entweder haut Obiwahn noch seinen Papa für eine gelungene Veralberung (siehe Nikolai und Christine) oder Obiwahn ist sogar selber dran beteiligt und beeumelt sich.
> 
> Naja... auch wenn es 'künstlich' hergestellt sein sollte... eine gelungene Form, die, wie man sieht, viele Ideen und Spielraum für Spekulationen offen lässt



So ... habe meinen Vater noch mal drauf angesprochen. Die Pumpe ist anscheinend noch im Teich. Mein Vater vermutet, das sein Engel die Pumpe angeschmissen hat (wie er es im Sommer immer tut) und das daher da wasser in Wallung kommt. So sind zumindest die letzten vermutungen meines Vater.


----------



## laolamia (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

na da war mein tip doch richtig


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Loch in der Eisdecke - neues aus Area 6*

Sicherlich waren die Beiträge totalle Hilfe für dich. Unsinn - kann dir leider nicht helfen. Ist aber schon merkwürdig.


----------

